# Tesco petrol station in Dundrum TC



## biggerry (3 May 2005)

Does anybody know what the story is with the new Tesco petrol station in the new Dundrum TC.  

A couple of weeks ago there was a sign outside it saying it was opening on April 24th (I think), but it still isn't open.

Anybody know what's going on?


----------



## RainyDay (3 May 2005)

A Tesco staff member told my missus that it was held up by a court challenge from some tenants of the old Dundrum Shopping Centre claiming that it would cause extra traffic, though that sounded like a bit of a shaggy dog story to me.


----------



## legend99 (4 May 2005)

Tesco applied for and got planning for a Petrol station in XXXXX, Cork. The owners of a nearby ***** lodged every kind of whinging objection you could imagine. So its still held up. 
i wouldn't be surprised to see the ***** guys on hunger strike outside the grocery shop itself soon....


----------



## banquo (9 May 2005)

Now the station has opened, some issues arise:

/ Unleaded selling at 98.9c, diesel 95.9c
/ This is only 1c less than the nearby Statoil and Maxol
/ Northside Tesco are selling on average 5c less than nearby stations
/ The 5c off per litre shopping discount applies to all other Tesco EXCEPT Dundrum
/ Station opened two weeks after scheduled date, even though it was complete and presumably ready for business

Wonder what is going on in Dundrum...


----------



## BlueSpud (10 May 2005)

the s/c is a rip off joint, so why wouldnt the ppetrol station station be any different.  Given the type of clientelle they wan in the s/c, those people would not be travelling for cheap petrol, but more for the convenience.


----------



## Murt10 (11 May 2005)

98.9c is as good as you'll get on the Nside at the moment and 95.90c for diesel. Have a look at this site for petrol price comparisons.


[broken link removed]

Murt


----------



## RainyDay (11 May 2005)

Let's be charitable and assume that Tesco didn't want to create a mad, mad queue of cars blocking up the centre in their first week, and they will gradually reduce the price to create a bigger differential with the other local stations - right?


----------



## Cahir (11 May 2005)

Don't think I trust that irishfuelprices website.  It says that on 9th May my local petrol station was 99.9 when it's been at 101.9 for the past 2 weeks!


----------



## extopia (11 May 2005)

Did you inform them of the change, cahir. Doesn't that site rely on the public to update the prices?


----------



## Cahir (11 May 2005)

Yep, informed them but obviously someone on Monday said it was 2c cheaper than it has been for weeks - maybe it was the garage people themselves trying to drum up business.


----------



## ajapale (11 May 2005)

Hi Cahir,

A problem for irishfuelprices.com is that in certain areas of the country prices drop at weekends (or Wedensdays) and increase again. This has been the situation in Tralee for over a year now.

At present (11/05/05) McLoughlins Texaco in Newbridge Co Kildare is 96.9 and Toghers at Red House Newbridge Co Kildare is 97.7 which is better than Tescos Maynooth who are 98.9 c/l.

ajapale


----------



## weeslip (16 May 2005)

Dundrum Tesco Garage does take 5c off vouchers. Happy days.Cheapest by far on the south side


----------



## biggerry (16 May 2005)

Weeslip, what are the "5c off vouchers" and how / where can these be got?


----------



## Cahir (16 May 2005)

You get 5c off voucher by spending over €40 in Tesco.  Same for Tescos in Clarehall and Finglas.


----------



## ajapale (16 May 2005)

Hi BigGerry,

Over the last few days Tescos petrol prices have drifted upward towards to low end of average. They are no longer the cheapest in the country.

I have noticed however in Killarney (but not Maynooth) that they have introduced a 5c/l discount for customers who purchase more than €40 of groceries at that particular store. Be carefull as there is an exception list as long as your arm. It excludes baby formula, lottery ticket, cafe purchases for example.

ajapale


----------



## biggerry (16 May 2005)

Hi Cahir / Ajapple,

Sorry for the stupid question, but can either of you tell me how this works?  

If Tesco advertise their price as 100c per litre and I buy 50 litres of petrol, the cost on the pump will be €50.  Do I then produce my voucher so the petrol will now cost me €47.50?


----------



## legend99 (16 May 2005)

The baby stuff not being counted I think is the Law. You also don't get clubcard points for baby products, they can't coun towards anything. I know you are not allowed advertise baby formula in case it encourages women to not breast feed, so maybe you are just not alllowed any baby incentives at all.


----------

